# what do u think?



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

of my sig

please leave comments.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's okay, it's tidy. Don't really know what else to say. If that's what you were going for, good job. I always like some nice brushing or something else to make it stand out. If you get me.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

It's alright. I like how its plain and simple. and with the lil speed Skill heart checkbox thingy pretty dope..... ...should add some other stuff to make it more detailed....like evil ash mentioned, Evil ash made my sig wat do you thnk bout it? ..


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> It's alright. I like how its plain and simple. and with the lil speed Skill heart checkbox thingy pretty dope..... ...should add some other stuff to make it more detailed....like evil ash mentioned, Evil ash made my sig wat do you thnk bout it? ..


i think we have differant styles 

evil ash is talented no doubt about that but yes, mine looks simple on purpose. I used a image of ken shamrock but i didint want you to be able to tell how it was, i just wanted it to look like a fighter.

Evil if u have ideas to imporve upon this without making it to flashy then by all means let me know.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

hehe, it's a nice lookin Sig with his hand up high and yah my sig is just sheer intimidation/confidence if you get my point.  I even had him add that little quote, and I don't know if that makes my sig look a little cheesy...


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> Evil if u have ideas to imporve upon this without making it to flashy then by all means let me know.



Ill let you know i guess???


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Evil said:


> Ill let you know i guess???


you dont have to but if u dont like it id like to see what could be better about it.

You mentioned brushing or something to make it stand out.



> Don't really know what else to say. If that's what you were going for, good job. I always like some nice brushing or something else to make it stand out.


If you dont know what to say, maybe say nothing?


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Think you were talking to *Evil Ash*


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Evil said:


> Think you were talking to *Evil Ash*


gahhhahah

opps sorry, but anyway


----------

